# "ousbehci.sys" causing machine to crash when using USB2



## deathmachine (Jul 10, 2006)

I recently bought a Creative Zen Vision M 30gb mp3 player, and it just basically doesnt work in my USB2 ports. When I first plugged it into them, it Windows didn't see it, so I plugged it in my USB1.1 ports, and Windows suddenly saw it, so I plugged back into USB2, and then it saw it in USB2, so I fort great. Then I try to copy music to it using USB2 and it just brings up a blue screen saying my machine has to be restarted to protect it because "ousbehci.sys" has caused an error. I then rebooted and it brought up an IRQ error message and the machine went really slow.

So I unplugged it, restarted, got into Windows fine, plugged it in USB1.1 again, and tried to copy music, and that works fine. Its just USB1.1 is obviously slower then USB2, so id rather use USB2. Ive never had any problems before with USB2, but i think all those devices has external power supplies or weren't bigger then a little flash drive, rather then my Vision M which has a massive colour screen and no external power supply. Or could it be a driver issue? Cos my machine is kinda old, about 4 years now, might need an update. I tried OrangeWare (the company that says it makes "ousbehci.sys") and I couldn't find any drivers I fort I wanted. Im not sure what motherboard or voltage my power supply is, so if you guys want to know that, you'll have to tell me how to find that out. I think the motherboard is Asus, thats all I know.

My system specs:
Evesham
2200+ AMD Althon XP
512mbs Ram
80gb + 120gb hard disks
Geforce4 Ti4200
CD burner + DVD drive
BIOS Version/Date: Award Software, Inc. ASUS A7V333 ACPI BIOS Revision 1011, 25/07/2002
Windows XP Home SP2
2x USB2 & 2x USB1.1 at the rear, 2xUSB1.1 at front


----------



## deathmachine (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh, and I dont have any other devices plugged into my USB ports. Although I have used USB all my ports before, with my webcam and my old mp3 player, but I don't leave them plugged it. So their no interfering or draining power.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello deathmachine,

Please read the link in my signature "Microsoft™ ends support for Windows® XP SP1; Windows® Me & Win98 Machines."

Installing SP2 might address the issue with USB 2.0 that you are experiencing.

Post back with the results.


----------



## deathmachine (Jul 10, 2006)

Um... as it says at the end of my first post when I listed by specs, im using Windows XP Home Edition with Service Pack 2, so I don't see how thats relavent.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi deathmachine,

Sorry for the wrong advice...it was getting pretty late that night and my brain wasn't functioning properly!!:embarased 

However, back to your dilemma, go here, and see if the downloadable drivers are any good for your machine.
You might also try reinstalling the USB 2.0 Card and drivers and see if that helps too.

Let us know the results.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Go to Start, Control Panel, System, Hardware, Device Manager and boogie on down to the USB area, open the area with the + sign, and see if there are any red or yellow marks down there that would indicate a standard driver problem. 

If there are not marks down there, then right click on the standard enhanced USB controller and select update drivers (With SP2, those drivers should already on your computer) and see if that helps.

Note: It can not harm anything to go down to each item under there, right click and update drivers, so might be worth a try to get everything to USB 2.0.



If you have already done this, then forget the suggestion.


----------



## deathmachine (Jul 10, 2006)

Great news, you guys fixed it! I upgraded my firmware from the Creative website via USB1.1, then went onto my Enhanced USB 2.0 Controller and told it to update the driver. It was using a VIA driver, but it changed to a Microsoft one after doing the update, and since I did all that, its worked! So cheers guys =] I personally think it was the USB driver being a VIA one rather then a Microsoft one, maybe it didn't get updated when I installed SP2? But the fireware update was easy and probably worth while anyway, so its all good. Cheers again!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

That's Great News!! :luxhello: 

I love a happy ending :laugh: 

Thanks for letting us know.


----------

